# Sydney traders expo



## Pager (31 October 2007)

Is it just me or has this event gone down hill the last few years 

Anyone else attend and what did you think ?

, Have to say the most useful things I got this year were some jelly beans and a water bottle , not that I was attending for freebies but the standard of exhibitor and what they were flogging/promoting was pretty dismal IMO. 

Only attended one of the free presentations but left after about 10 mins, in total hung about for just under an hour trying to find something of intrest but there was very little apart from a couple of good looking girls on one of the stands


----------

